# configurer un réseau WIFI entre MacBook et Asus ? (débutante!)



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

Bonjour!

je n'ai jamais tenté de faire de mise en réseau, j'ai lu un peu les diverses discussions mais ça reste assez incompréhensible!

voilà la situation : j'ai un MacBook intelCore2Duo relié en WIFI via ma LiveBox (marque inventel)

j'ai donné mon Asus portable (avec WIFI intégré) à ma mère

j'aimerais, à partir de ma connexion via mon Fai Orange mettre en réseau le MacBook et le PC portable (chacun dans une pièce différente de l'appartement donc)...

comment commencer ? si on pouvait m'expliquer ça étape par étape, ça serait super!


----------



## elKBron (27 Juin 2007)

mettre en réseau pour toi, c'est donner accès aux deux machines à internet seulement, ou bien mettre aussi en place le partage de fichiers entre le mac et le PC ?


----------



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> mettre en réseau pour toi, c'est donner accès aux deux machines à internet seulement, ou bien mettre aussi en place le partage de fichiers entre le mac et le PC ?



ah, merci de me faire préciser!
en effet, c'est tout simplement donner accès à internet aux deux machines sans passer par le partage des fichiers


----------



## vleroy (27 Juin 2007)

la livebox est un modem routeur, donc sans problème pour que les deux machines accèdent à internet . La livebox va leur donner des IP en réseau local différentes et il suffit donc de configurer chaque machine (et de l'ajouter en appuyant sur le petit bouton sous la livebox)


----------



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> la livebox est un modem routeur, donc sans probl&#232;me pour que les deux machines acc&#232;dent &#224; internet . La livebox va leur donner des IP en r&#233;seau local diff&#233;rentes et il suffit donc de configurer chaque machine (et de l'ajouter en appuyant sur le petit bouton sous la livebox)




oui, je sais que la LiveBox est un modem routeur
mais ce que je ne sais pas c'est comment on proc&#232;de pour configurer les deux machines justement!

par o&#249; je passe pour le MacBook, dans R&#233;seau se trouvant dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me ?
et ensuite je ne sais que cocher!

bref, je suis enti&#232;rement d&#233;butante l&#224;-dedans!! (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; ravie d'avoir pu connceter sans soucis mon MacBook &#224; la LiveBox, via &#233;thernet et par la suite via WIFI!

mais ensuite, pour relier les deux machines &#224; ma LiveBox, et donc les configurer, je suis un peu perdue!

d'o&#249; ma demande &#233;tape par &#233;tape si c'&#233;tait possible ;-)

merci en tout cas des r&#233;ponses toujours aussi rapides!


----------



## vleroy (27 Juin 2007)

bon on va faire simple (sauf pour le PC, jamais simple    )

Pour connecter un nouvel ordi:
1/ tu actives le wifi
2/ sur le mac, le nom du réseau doit apparaitre (en haut à droite)
sur le pc, en bas à gauche et tu cliques deux fois dessus
3/ une fois sélectionné, il va falloir lui donner la clé WEP (attention sur mac, hexadécimale pour la livebox)
4/ avant de valider, tu appuies sur le bouton en dessous de la livebox pour syntoniser, et hop tu valides

Et tu peux en mettre ainsi plusieurs 

Pas la peine de passer par les préf systèmes


----------



## elKBron (27 Juin 2007)

sous windows XP : 
clic droit sur Favoris Réseau > Propriétés
puis clic droit "connexion reseau local" ou un truc comme ca > propriétés
un clic gauche sur "protocole TCP/IP" (faut que la case soit cochée), et vérifier que l'adressage IP et les DNS sont bien en automatique
fermer les fenêtres

activer le wifi sur le PC
en bas à droite à coté de l'heure, il doit y avoir un icone qui ressemble à un ordinateur avec style 2 "))".
double clique dessus pour faire apparaître la fenêtre  "connexion réseau sans fil".
le SSID de la livebox doit apparaître. double clique desssus, saisi la clé, puis clique sur connecter. 

ca devrait bien se passer. Sinon, je jette l'éponge toute humide tellement je viens de suer à écrire ça


----------



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

alors, en fait j'ai tent&#233; via le cederom de la livebox (mais avec l'adapteur de cl&#233; wifi, le petit dongle et je crois ne pas en avoir besoin)
dans ma cl&#233; wep il y a des z&#233;ro qui peuvent &#234;tre pris pour des o
est-ce que &#231;a influe ? car &#231;a ne se connecte pas pour le moment 
j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; et ma LiveBox semble d&#233;j&#224; &#234;tre en mode association (et j'ai aussi appuy&#233; sur le bouton 1)!
donc, je vais retenter un peu plus tard peut-&#234;tre en rempla&#231;ant le z&#233;ro par un o voir si &#231;a change quelque chose!

ma cl&#233; wep sur macbook est nickel
et j'ai bien le nom du r&#233;seau

sur le pc j'ai vu que le wifi en bas est bien actif (alors qu'il ne l'&#233;tait pas au d&#233;part, d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a!)

je vais retenter tout &#231;a tout &#224; l'heure!

merci!

edit ma cl&#233; est bonne!
en fait c'est un souci avec le DCHP... je ne sais pa trop ce que c'est!
j'ai pourtant d&#233;sactiv&#233; le pare feu et l'antivirus

mais bon j'y reviendrai demain, mon meilleur va passer, on verra &#231;a ensemble!


----------



## elKBron (27 Juin 2007)

un O c'est un O.
 un zero, c'est un O barré en diagonale. Me trompe-je ?


----------



## shakshirley (27 Juin 2007)

Attention à ne pas confondre la livebox et la borne inventel qui ne fonctionnent pas pareil ! Si tu parles de la borne inventel si tu veux utiliser le petit dongle usb il faut bien installer le logiciel fournit sous windows et suivre toutes les étapes (est-ce que tout fonctionne correctement lors de l'installation ?) En revanche si tu ne veux pas utiliser le dongle mais la carte intégrée pas la peine ! Sous mac le procédé est le même que pour la livebox...


----------



## vleroy (27 Juin 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> en fait c'est un souci avec le *DCHP*... je ne sais pa trop ce que c'est!
> j'ai pourtant désactivé le *pare feu* et l'*antivirus*



Tout cela n'a rien à voir


----------



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> sous windows XP :
> clic droit sur Favoris R&#233;seau > Propri&#233;t&#233;s
> puis clic droit "connexion reseau local" ou un truc comme ca > propri&#233;t&#233;s
> un clic gauche sur "protocole TCP/IP" (faut que la case soit coch&#233;e), et v&#233;rifier que l'adressage IP et les DNS sont bien en automatique
> ...



alors je suis e que tu me dis et le nom du SSID de la livebox n'appara&#238;t pas
je rentre le wanadooC!18 un truc du genre ?
ou

merci en tout cas...


----------



## vleroy (27 Juin 2007)

Clochelune du calme (tu verras ta livebox va te remercier  )
Le SSID c'est le nom de ta livebox du type wanadoobidulenuméroXXX
Si tu ne vois pas ce réseau, mets la livebox en association et fais rafraîchir
il doit apparaitre normalement ensuite propriété, sécurité, et là tu rentres ta clé en séletionnant wep

NB: pour les PC, le disque fourni avec wanadoo permet de faire des association simples.
Au démarrage, il te dit installer ou ajouter une nouvelle machine 

allez       (ce n'est qu'une livebox)


----------



## elKBron (27 Juin 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> allez       (ce n'est qu'une *bouse infâme*)



tssstsssstssss... faut pas critiquer comme ça...


----------



## vleroy (27 Juin 2007)

je n'ai pas dit bouse infâme, j'ai juste dit jamais de ça chez moi monsieur!


----------



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

shakshirley a dit:


> Attention à ne pas confondre la livebox et la borne inventel qui ne fonctionnent pas pareil ! Si tu parles de la borne inventel si tu veux utiliser le petit dongle usb il faut bien installer le logiciel fournit sous windows et suivre toutes les étapes (est-ce que tout fonctionne correctement lors de l'installation ?) En revanche si tu ne veux pas utiliser le dongle mais la carte intégrée pas la peine ! Sous mac le procédé est le même que pour la livebox...



sous PC quand je tente de le relier à ma LiveBox (bien une livebox) et que je mets le dongle ça me donne une erreur 502 de DHCP

et quand je tente sans le dongle dans les connexions au réseau local j'ai une carte réseau fast ethernet 
je ne comprends pas bien comment faire!!

et dans connexions entrantes c'est marqué aucun client connecté

bref, c'est plus facile sous Mac!!

si je ne parviens pas à résoudre ça aujourd'hui mon ami vient demain et il devrait s'y retrouver!!
en attendant ma mère a toujours le vieil ordi et sa connexion wanadoo mais en usb et c'est asssez pourri! d'où j'ai envie de la mettre sous ma connexion, ça fera un abonnement en moins et qu'elle puisse profiter du portable de 17 pouces (en attendant sa venue future sous un iMac!)

merci en tout cas, je vais encore essayer de voir si je peux régler ça sans que mon ami vienne encore une fois m'aider là-dedans (ça ne le dérange pas je sais! d'ailleurs bootcamp l'intéressait et pages sur mon MacBook aussi!)


----------



## elKBron (27 Juin 2007)

t es oblig&#233;e de mettre le dongle. la carte fast ethernet, c est pour une connexion avec un cable ethernet (rj45)

t as quelle version de windows ? clic droit sur poste de travail > propri&#233;t&#233;s


----------



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> t es oblig&#233;e de mettre le dongle. la carte fast ethernet, c est pour une connexion avec un cable ethernet (rj45)
> 
> t as quelle version de windows ? clic droit sur poste de travail > propri&#233;t&#233;s



c'est windows xp sp2 comme version!
mais le truc c'est que dans la connexion locale il me met juste la carte fast ethernet (avant j'avais mis la Livebox sur l'asus mais en ethernet, et encore avant j'avais un modem usb sous tiscali et la connexion &#233;tait toujours tr&#232;s instable!) je n'avais pas tent&#233; en wifi sur mon PC! alors que sur mon MacBook l'ethernet a &#233;t&#233; tellement simple &#224; installer que j'ai tent&#233; le WIFI en cinq minutes c'&#233;tait fait!!

grr, sacr&#233; windows!

je crois qu'on a install&#233; &#224; ma m&#232;re le windows xp professionnel puisqu'on le lui a install&#233; &#224; son travail...


----------



## elKBron (27 Juin 2007)

désactive le pare feu windows (démarrer > paramètres > pare feu)
l'utilisateur par défaut est administrateur de la machine ou bien ?
quand le dongle est inséré, il est reconnu comme nouveau matériel ou pas du tout ?


----------



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> désactive le pare feu windows (démarrer > paramètres > pare feu)
> l'utilisateur par défaut est administrateur de la machine ou bien ?
> quand le dongle est inséré, il est reconnu comme nouveau matériel ou pas du tout ?



alors j'ai déjà désactivé le pare feu et l'antivirus!
ma mère a son compte administrateur
le dongle et reconnu une fois inséré!

mais ça ne fonctionne pas!
j'ai voulu parer au plus simple avec le cederom wanadoo de la livebox, ma clé wep est bonne, je mets la livebox en mode association, le dongle est mis mais il me met une erreur de DHCP (avant c'était erreur 500 veuiller rerentrer la clé wep ou la a livebox n'est pas en mode association... ensuite, ça ne me l'a plus fait une fois que j'avais bien mis ma livebox en mode association mais ça me fait ces erreurs de DHCP!!

manuellement, je n'y parviens pas non plus!
je vais retenter ce soir, sinon demain!
c'est pas pressé en tout cas, c'est déjà ça!

merci!


----------



## elKBron (27 Juin 2007)

mets une adresse ip fixe alors


----------



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Clochelune du calme (tu verras ta livebox va te remercier  )
> Le SSID c'est le nom de ta livebox du type wanadoobidulenum&#233;roXXX
> Si tu ne vois pas ce r&#233;seau, mets la livebox en association et fais rafra&#238;chir
> il doit apparaitre normalement ensuite propri&#233;t&#233;, s&#233;curit&#233;, et l&#224; tu rentres ta cl&#233; en s&#233;letionnant wep
> ...



c'est bien pour &#231;a que j'ai mis le CD d'installation et ensuite &#224; partir de l'ajout d'une nouvelle machine!
mais &#231;a coince toujours &#224; la fin (pas pour la cl&#233; ni le mode association mais j'ai l'erreur 502 avec le DCHP!

et en effet, sur le SSID j'avais mis le nom de ma LiveBox
mais bon, demain je verrai &#231;a avec mon ami car je me souviens d&#233;j&#224; sur cet Asus avoir un mal fou &#224; configurer la LiveBox (en ethernet pourtant) et les techniciens avaient pass&#233; deux heures au t&#233;l&#233;phone (ils avaient rappel&#233; pour ne pas que je paye de frais t&#233;l&#233;phoniques!) alors, je fais la pause, et demain on verra &#224; nouveau!!

pfiou, je ne comprends pas trop car c'&#233;tait si simple &#224; installer sur mon MacBook! je n'ai eu besoin d'aucune aide, mon ami &#233;tait venu m'aider &#224; l'installation mais j'avais d&#233;j&#224; tout fait! on a juste sauvegard&#233; mes mails sur le DD externe et ensuite j'ia r&#233;ussi &#224; la d&#233;poser dans MacBook (en suivant des indications donn&#233;es par ici!)
voyant internet install&#233; d'office il a pens&#233; que je m'&#233;tais am&#233;lior&#233;e mais quand je vois mes soucis sur PC, je ne me suis pas am&#233;lior&#233;e! 
c'est juste que Mac OS X est bien mieux con&#231;u pour moi que windows XP
(m&#234;me en installant BootCamp, internet fonctionne mais en revanche je n'ai jamais pu t&#233;l&#233;charger la VOD, enfin j'avais tout install&#233;, orange m'avait dit OK, j'ai lou&#233; le film mais il ne s'affichait pas, un composant manquait (alors que pourtant &#231;a fonctionnait sur l'Asus cette fois!) mais je deviens un peu allergique &#224; windows je crois!!

&#224; demain donc pour la suite (e fin j'esp&#232;re) de l'avanture!


----------



## clochelune (28 Juin 2007)

j'ai réussi à avancer vaguement
je n'ai pas besoin du dongle puisque le wifi est intégré à l'asus
j'ai réussi je ne sais trop comment à créer le réseau mais il reste toujorus non connecté...

je vais encore trifouiller un coup et sans doute avec la venue de mon ami, il saura remédier au problème!

enfin, j'ai un peu avancé depuis hier tout de même mais ça reste du chinois quand même!

bonne soirée!


----------



## clochelune (28 Juin 2007)

ça y est, c'est configuré!
avec le dongle, mais là ça marche bien, heureusement que mon ami est passé remettre de l'ordre dans ce que j'avais entamé!

en tout cas, ma mère pourra enfin son vieux PC de bureau pour un portable, en attendant de la mettre sous Mac OS X plus tard!

bonne soirée-nuit!


----------

